# Have I fond a niche market ;)



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL - OK - I am typing this in the sincere hopes that no-one takes offence. So I apologise in advance 

I keep bunnies. We are about to slaughter our first batch in a couple of weeks. I intend to cure the skins. I was chatting to a friend the other day about what would be the highest value items I could make out of the fur. His suggestion...............rabbit fur.........
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
bikinis/underwear



It amused me - I think the key is there though. It is setting sights for value added products. It is something that I am not good at - I tend to go for the basics. 

What are other people's whackier ideas?

hoggie


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

traditional cold weather muffs...ear muffs, hand warmer muff...hats even.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

oh...and boot blankets for hunters.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just got back from the rabbit convention and looked really closely at the things a "furrier" had there for sale. He deals only with the Rex pelts ... has made everything from queen-sized bed "comforters" ... at $3600 ... to pillows and earmuffs. 

One thing that particularly caught my eye were teddy-bear type rabbits made out of the fur. They were a bit more "simplified" ... the heads not as "defined" ... and he had one that was just more or less the shape of a rabbit crouching ... with lop ears ... but they were absolutely adorable.

The one thing I had from when I raised rabbits 30 years ago was a "liner" for house slippers I made out of Rex pelts. Just got pull on ankle-high house slippers one or two sizes bigger than I normally wore and made a liner out of the pelts. I wore those for years and years ...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

For me personally, no.
but for cute, skinny young college twits on a ski vacation... sure
I am positive that somewhere out there is someone who is just dying for fur undies. Yeah for the internet!!! Now you can actually sell them.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

If you're bad at sewing, rabbit fur cat toys, made from scraps stuffed with catnip sell very well.

Rabbit fur undies? You got DH all excited. What was that Rita Hayworth film where she wears the skimpy fur outfit?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fur in or fur out?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Do you think there is enough of a market for any real fur without getting clobbered by the "no fur folks" with any type of product, no undies for me either! LOLOL


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

too bad you are not in the states as i would try to trade you maple syrup for a rabbit fur hand muff...the kind you wear on your belly and stick your hands into. that and/or a pair of boot blankets...over-boots to wear while sitting in the cold.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

MELOC said:


> traditional cold weather muffs...ear muffs, hand warmer muff...hats even.


Don't forget your traditional cold weather rabbit fur Merkin...:viking:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

(note to self...turn on the "safe search" when searching for images of a merkin...)

seriously, i was being sincere. i think a "muff" was the term for the article of clothing worn an the abdomen and outside the coat in which to stick your hands. of course, i have been wrong many times and perhaps so now. anyway, i hope you know what i mean as i have no malicious intentions.

now i am off to view images of baseball or somethiing so i can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

MELOC;3401471
i think a "muff" was the term for the article of clothing worn an the abdomen and outside the coat in which to stick your hands.
[/QUOTE said:


> Yes, correct term. I actually remember having one when I was a small child, I think it had to be before we moved out to the ranch. Vague, but in fact I think it was white rabbit fur.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I saw some coverlets on line one time. They cut the rabbit fur into thin strips, it would sort of curl into a tube? Then they wove them loosely together. They were beautiful. That's not the greatest description, but maybe you could find the instructions? 

hollym


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

:rotfl:


MELOC said:


> (note to self...turn on the "safe search" when searching for images of a merkin...)
> 
> seriously, i was being sincere. i think a "muff" was the term for the article of clothing worn an the abdomen and outside the coat in which to stick your hands. of course, i have been wrong many times and perhaps so now. anyway, i hope you know what i mean as i have no malicious intentions.
> 
> now i am off to view images of baseball or somethiing so i can get some sleep tonight.


:rotfl:Some words you should not google.LOL


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Bags are in! All kinds of bag sizes and shapes. But you don't see any in fur. Think these would go over big!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tarzan and Jane costumes. LOL


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

wall paper! No, how about pot holders, too flamable, hmmmmm.... pot scrubbers? yech! (you said whacky, didn't ya?


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

omg omg omg, how about little fur lined doggy sweaters??? I would so put one on my dogs.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

L.A. said:


> Fur in or fur out?


Depends on the size of bikini!!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

treasureacres said:


> Depends on the size of bikini!!


Now, that is a consideration! I hat to think how many bunnies would have to give their all to make a totally cool bikini for me!


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hahaha, This thread sure made my day better!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Lucky Rabbits Foot Key Chains


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

chickenista said:


> Yeah for the internet!!! Now you can actually sell them.


I think this is the key to almost any non-perishable item, myself. 
Your market is instantly global.

I also agree. Somewhere, someone is searching the internet right now looking for fur undies.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

how about useing the hides for liners for mittens and gloves or those head bands that ladies like. you could use 100% wool felt, you might be able to source this cheap from the sheep holders on the island. a market for this might be people who take ski vacations in various parts of europe or who like to visit places like the the Nordic countries in winter or even just there in the channel in the colder months


dean


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

here is a simple, sort of, method of tanning rabbit hides.


Rabbits: Tanning Your Hides

Because I raise bunnies as part of my food supply I always have a good supply of rabbit pelts. If you have a few that need to be tanned here's a method that's been floating around since I first started raising bunnies in the mid-70s. It does work although not necessarily as easy as the author seems to say.

I'll be posting several more How-To articles on different methods of tanning your bunny hides over the next few months. Have fun.


Quote:
Tanning
Copyright Â© 1995-2003 All rights reserved
Island Gems Rabbitry

I've been tanning rabbit hides for about 15 years and have tried nearly every method. Most produced very stiff, unsatisfactory hides and involved a great deal of effort. However, the method I use now produces a very soft hide with little work involved. It does require the use of a potentially dangerous chemical (acid) so **I don't recommend that kids use this method.**

1. After dressing the rabbit, toss the raw hide (split down the belly, not cased) into a ziploc bag and put into the freezer. DO NOT SALT or DRY OUT, don't even try to flesh them out either! When you have 4 or more, you'll have enough to make it worth your while to tan.

2. Thaw out the frozen hides, run under warm water to remove ice. DO NOT put hides in hot water as this will ruin them.

3. Wash hides with a mild dish detergent to remove blood & dirt. Rinse well and squeeze out excess water - DO NOT WRING THEM!

4. You will need:
1 plastic 5 gallon bucket
2 lbs. rock salt (or any cheap salt)
8 oz. battery acid (from auto-supply store)
stick or wooden spoon for stirring
a scrubbed brick or rock

5. Run 1 gallon of hot water into the bucket, add salt and stir to dissolve. Add 1 gallon of cool water (not cold). Water temp. should be about 70 degrees.

6. Slowly add acid by tipping the bucket toward you and allowing the acid to dribble down the inside into the water. Be careful not to splash liquid and stir carefully with a non-metallic spoon or stick till blended. You may want to wear rubber gloves for this.

7. Lower the completely thawed hides one at a time into the bucket. Submerge in liquid with the stick and slide brick or rock down the inside of the bucket while tipping the bucket toward you. Set the bucket upright and allow the rock or brick to settle on top to the hides. At this stage the acid is not strong enough to do any real damage to your skin but you DO NOT want to splash it into your eyes!

8. Put a piece of plywood on top of the bucket and stash away in the garage or a closet where no one will disturb it or get into it. Make sure that wherever you put it, it will stay at approx. 70 degrees. Too hot and the hides will be damaged, too cold and the tanning process will be delayed.

9. Leave the bucket alone for 1 week. Put your rubber gloves on then gently remove hides from the acid solution with the stick. Allow them to drip to over bucket then squeeze to remove excess liquid. DO NOT throw out the acid mixture!! Toss the hides into a dish pan and take to the sink. Run under cool water and add dish detergent to remove remaining acid mixture. Rinse and squeeze out.

10. At this point the flesh on the under side of the hide should be thickened and somewhat separated from the hide. Grasp a piece on the edge and you should be able to simply peel the flesh off, often all in one piece. Be very careful with junior hides as they tend to be very thin and easy to tear. If the flesh is very tight on the hide, it isn't "prime" yet and should be returned to the acid solution for a few more days.

11. After fleshing, return the hides to the acid solution and leave for another week (can be safely left for up to a year, if you haven't got the time to fool with them).

12. After at least a week, remove the pelts and wash as described earlier. Squeeze as much water out as possible. Now lay pelts over the porch railing, back step, wherever to dry. At the first sign of drying (white patches on the flesh side), work the hides gently over the back of a chair, pulling the pelt back and forth and then pull gently till the flesh side turns white all over. Pelts can be thrown in a very cool clothes dryer and tumbled for a while to help the drying/softening process.

13. Once the hides are worked till soft and completely dry - you're done! If you have allowed the pelts to dry stiff without working them, toss them in a pan of water to soften and then start over with the drying/working process. It doesn't take more than a few minutes each to work the hides to a nice suede like softness. Rub the fur side over the back of a chair also to make the fur soft and natural looking. Good luck!!!

Copyright Â© 1995-2003 All rights reserved
Island Gems Rabbitry
Here's a fresh hide from one of my bunnies.



Wash your hide in a mild detergent.



Throughly rinse your hide.



Squeeze your hide to get the water out.
Do not wring.



It's time to mix your solution.
Mix 2 pounds of salt into one gallon of hot water.



Stir until your salt is fully dissolved.
Add one gallon of cool water.



Get your battery acid at any auto parts store.



Slowly add acid by tipping the bucket toward you and allowing the acid to dribble down the inside into the water.
Be careful not to splash liquid and stir carefully with a non-metallic spoon or stick till blended.
You may want to wear rubber gloves for this.



Place your hides in your bucket.



Hold your hides under the solution with a weight.
I used a plate held down with a stone.



I pulled them out after a week or so.
One hide was ready to flesh, the other 2 hides needed an extra couple of weeks.



Gentle squeeze the solution from your hide.



Gently wash your hide



and squeeze dry.



Lay it out and begin to flesh your hide.



Grab hold of the flesh and pull away from your hide.



Here's the hide with a big hunk of the flesh missing.



Keep at it until all the flesh has been removed.
One piece at a time.



Until it's all removed.



Back in the bucket for another week or so.
I got real busy so I left mine in the bucket for a couple of months.
Gently wash it clean once again.



And set it outside to begin to dry.



Two other hides that I fleshed at the same time.



A little stand to work my hide over.



Simple.



As your hide begins to dry you need to begin working it.



This hide is now soft and easily pliable.



Two hides that I tanned are on the left and the right.
A professionally tanned bunny hide in the middle.



The other side.



Done.



and here is the link to the site.

http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/vb/showthread.php?t=214239

you have to register for membership but its free, and there are plenty of good folks there a lot of them are members here.

dean


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Around here there are alot of bikers and those biker chicks love fur bikini tops, vests and boots. Alos, people who are into those historical reinactment groups like the SCA would buy fur bikini tops and vestments.


----------

